# Hands going numb!



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

Does anyone else have trouble with their hands and fingers going numb (even when you're not knitting) when you knit alot?
I do not have this problem when I crochet. They even go numb while laying in bed so I have to drop them down next to the bed to get the feeling back.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I had the numbness problem until I changed to shorter circular needles, a four inch tip. The longer tips rest against the edge,side of my hand, below little finger and near wrist. My hands go numb every time.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It very much sounds like you have Carpel Tunnel Syndrome in you hands. I suffered with this many years ago and the only solution is to have an operation on them to release trapped nerves in the wrist area. You will need to see your doctor and have tests done to confirm this though. Do not leave it too long as it will only get worse, but don't worry it is not a really serious problem more of an inconvenience than anything. Leonora.


Christi said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with their hands and fingers going numb (even when you're not knitting) when you knit alot?
> I do not have this problem when I crochet. They even go numb while laying in bed so I have to drop them down next to the bed to get the feeling back.


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

Leonora said:


> It very much sounds like you have Carpel Tunnel Syndrome in you hands. I suffered with this many years ago and the only solution is to have an operation on them to release trapped nerves in the wrist area. You will need to see your doctor and have tests done to confirm this though. Do not leave it too long as it will only get worse, but don't worry it is not a really serious problem more of an inconvenience than anything. Leonora.
> 
> 
> Christi said:
> ...


I just wonder why it doesn't do it when I crochet?


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Holding your hands in a different way. I had to have the op.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

It is classic carpal tunnel syndrome..where the nerve gets trapped in the tiny tunnel at the bottom of your palm where it is attached to the wrist. Because you hold your hands differently when you crochet than when you knit, sometimes knitting makes it worse. Not doing anything will ultimately result in permanent numbness when the nerve begins to deteriorate from the constant loss of circulation. It wakes you up at night because the position of your hands when you sleep often relaxes the tissues around the nerve more thus trapping it more..rather like tying a string around your finger and leaving it there, to your nerve. With time the pain will progress to your shoulder and you will find that you will not be able to hold on to your knitting needles. Not trying to scare you..just reporting the anatomy and physiology of the situation. The good news is that the surgery works wonderfully,is low risk and when done before permanent nerve damage, returns your hands to normal. This is written as one who had the surgery in both hands, but got thenar wasting of the hands from waiting too long to do the surgery...probably because I'm a nurse and didn't want to take time off from work. Hope this helps. Look up carpal tunnel syndrome and thenar wasting on the web to get a better picture.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Christi said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with their hands and fingers going numb (even when you're not knitting) when you knit alot?
> I do not have this problem when I crochet. They even go numb while laying in bed so I have to drop them down next to the bed to get the feeling back.


If you would switch to knitting continental style (similar to the way you would hold your crochet hook and yarn) the problem may resolve itself. I dont know if that is the way you already knit or not. Try also putting a pillow under your elbows and see if the change in position will help you.


----------



## Tinalyn46 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Christy...from experience I can tell you that you either have carpal tunnel syndrome, or you have an affected nerve somewhere. I have had multiple neck surgeries and both hands for carpal tunnel. Both of these issues will cause your hands and fingers to go numb so you should probably see your doc. Keep trying though!! We crafters will never give up

God Bless and Happy Thanksgiving

Tina


----------



## sugarmommaknits (Jul 13, 2011)

I've been experiencing the same kind of thing. Advice from a friend at a local pharmacy led me to the idea of wearing a brace for the wrist and forearm to help stabilize and decrease the numbness and discomfort. I've used one for a week now and it feels much better now. I've, also, added Glucosamine Chondroitin to my daily vitamin regimen.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

My hands go numb all the time when I knit. I have a herniated disc in my neck and the nerve gets pinched all the time. I have to stop knitting and shake out my hands.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

yes i think most craft cause this problem i used to make a lot of latch hooked rugs as well as knitting.ive had 5 lots of surgary (carpen tunnelsas well) i still do alot of knitting but no longer fairile only aran and shetland laceand yes i still have alot of numbness


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I have the same problem numbness goes to the shoulder even while sleeping, always shaking it out to get the feeling back. I don't want surgery because I'm afraid I won't be able to knit.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Do see the DR. If it is Carpal Tunnel get it done, had both of mine done years ago and it has been fine. Starting to get a little numbness again and will be going to see if it the same thing or just old age!!!!


----------



## ldiamond (Nov 4, 2011)

I am new to crocheting but quickly becoming moving up to intermediate etc. because I am addicted! I would like to share with you about the carparal tunnel advice. I had been having major back probs. for an extended time and was told I would just have to have surgery when I couldn't deal with it any longer and was given pain meds. The Dr. told me that a chiropractor could possibly help certain parts of the problem. I finally went to the chiropractor, out of desperation because I was raised not having much confidence in them. I was amazed at how much relief I got after a few trips to the chiro. I became a believer. The chiro told me never to have a surgery before seeing a chiro first because there are lots of probs they can work with and prevent surgery. Carporal Tunnel was the first prob. he mentioned that people tend to quickly have surgery for and chiro's can most times fix it without the surgery. You might think about it and give it a try before going the surgery route. Just a thought.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, I too know that you need to see your Dr. as it probably is Carpal Tunnel syndrome.


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

I too have it. Wearing a wrist brace really helps a great deal. This is something you can do to help deal with it until you see the Dr. Keep it on as much as you can.
Robin in TX


----------



## biltong (Jun 3, 2011)

I have switched to continental knitting as it never bothered me when I crochet. I also find that longer needles help, I do regular crochet with a Tunisian hook and I can't use circulars for too long. With the longer needles I grip them much looser and that eases the pain. Shorter needles make my wrist bend too much. Good luck. I also use those tight crafting/knitting gloves.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't be too quick to think it could be carpal tunnel. There are times when my pinky finger goes numb or tingles. I was concerned because I play piano for church. The doctor couldn't find anything so I went to a chiropractor and found out that in my middle back I had a rib that was slightly dislocated causing pressure on the nerve that goes to my hand. He did an adjustment of my spine an popped the rib back into place and no more problems. I now see a chiropractor about 2 times a year when the problem flares up and no more issues.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

It might not be carpal tunnel if you can still pinch tightly with thumb and each finger independently. (Hope that makes sense -- thumb-index; thumb-middle; etc). I have a neck disk problem and have mild fibromyalgia (so doc says), and my hands go numb almost every night, but they don't do that when I knit. Stretch every once in a while and don't hold the exact same position with your hands too long -- may help.


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm a court reporter, and carpal tunnel is one of the hazards of our profession. About 15 years ago my hands started to go numb occasionally like that, and a nice chiropractor friend told me to go to a doorway, open the door, grab ahold of the top of the door and gradually let my weight off my feet, so you think you are going to hang there -- but you don't. That way you stretch that area and release a trapped nerve. I did it several times a day, and it worked. If you have carpal tunnel just starting, it might relieve the pressure and put off a doctor for awhile. If it doesn't -- that's what doctors are for.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

It sounds like carpal tunnel syndrome. I had the same symptoms.
Following my doctor's recommendation, I lost 10 kgs (about 20lbs) which lessened the symptoms for a while.
I still ended up needing the surgery on both hands, which gave instant relief.
One week after each surgery and when the stitches were removed, I was back knitting.
I'm so glad I had it done. 
Don't hesitate to see your doctor and get the ball rolling. You won't regret it.


----------



## Raquel Egosi (Oct 24, 2011)

I have very good news for you NO operation.

Look up on line for:
http://www.meilus.com/

he is not a doctor, he is Genius

read all about his videos
I got treatment by him for the same problem, only one setion 
cost $155 for 2 hoursץ
(I think the way you sleep on your hands, or writing)
I hope I helped you
Raquel


----------



## annm1143022751 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have had the surgery also but I know a lady that is a diabetic and doctor told her that was the reason???


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi its carpal tunnel syndrome.go to the Gp and get referred to a specialist. I did and have had a good result from surgery . It was a day case procedure didnt even have to take up a bed. have never regretted it. good luck


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I had the surgery, it was the best thing I ever did for myself! Have it checked out, you really don't want to wait too long like I did (I was afraid to have surgery of any kind). My surgeon said it was the worst she had ever seen. I had no feeling in most of my hand, and after the surgery, in the recovery room I could touch my fingers and actually feel that I was touching them. Now I only have a little bit of numbness in my pointer finger and my thumb that is permanent.


----------



## North53 (Nov 12, 2011)

ldiamond said:


> I am new to crocheting but quickly becoming moving up to intermediate etc. because I am addicted! I would like to share with you about the carparal tunnel advice. I had been having major back probs. for an extended time and was told I would just have to have surgery when I couldn't deal with it any longer and was given pain meds. The Dr. told me that a chiropractor could possibly help certain parts of the problem. I finally went to the chiropractor, out of desperation because I was raised not having much confidence in them. I was amazed at how much relief I got after a few trips to the chiro. I became a believer. The chiro told me never to have a surgery before seeing a chiro first because there are lots of probs they can work with and prevent surgery. Carporal Tunnel was the first prob. he mentioned that people tend to quickly have surgery for and chiro's can most times fix it without the surgery. You might think about it and give it a try before going the surgery route. Just a thought.


As well as a chiropractor, massage therapists and physiotherapists can help. I have exercises for a variety of problems in my neck, shoulders, arms, and wrists. It could be tendonitis somewhere as well. Please check non-surgical options first.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

Christi said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with their hands and fingers going numb (even when you're not knitting) when you knit alot?
> I do not have this problem when I crochet. They even go numb while laying in bed so I have to drop them down next to the bed to get the feeling back.


Yep!!!!! It is called Carpal Tunnel that I have. My left hand fingers are numb most of the time. I knit alot.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It may not be carpal tunnel. I had this problem for years and I was not crafting then. Would wake up mid-sleep with horrible pain from this. At that time learned about 'trigger points' in the body. These are points where the body's energy simply put gets stuck. Points for this condition are located in the back of the shoulder, around the shoulder blade. If you have someone there have them use their thumb and apply pressure in that area and the area around the shoulder joint. You will know the points when found because it will hurt. Use the thumb to apply pressure as deeply as you can stand and rotate the thumb in little circle in that spot till it stops hurting. And it will stop in very short order. Move around the area and hit all the trigger spots. 
If you have no one else there and cannot reach these spots use a tennis ball placed on the bed or, better yet, the floor, and lie down on the ball and wiggle the area a bit.
You might find trigger points going down the arm, particularly around the elbow.

Go see a chiropractor to ensure that your neck is not out of alignment. And begin to do regular neck rotations and stretches. Even use a stretch ribbon to exercise the shoulders.

I will tell you that my condition ceased after a hand accident years ago. Not recommending this to you, but what happened is that the disability that occurred forced me to use my hand and arm muscles differently--end of problem.
The learning here is that we develop these kinds of problems due to poor ergonomics. This we can learn to correct and the solutions are usually pretty cheap once you understand what you are doing or dealing with.

Carpal Tunnel will be from a localized inflammation, usually in the wrist. This, too, is an ergonomics problem that requires really paying attention to how you stress the joints and soft tissues.

good luck with this--i know how painful this can get.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Christi; I also have carpal tunnel but there are other things you can do besides the surgery, There are braces you can wear for one thing. Posture is very important too. I used to really curl up my hands while I slept. The braces took care of that. It's important to keep your wrists as straight as you can. Check out exercises you can do, too.
Not everyone has success with the surgery, so it's a good idea to check out all the other possibilities first. Your doctor might refer you to a hand therapist.
Good luck!


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I've had the problem for years and yes it is Carpal Tunnel Syndrome but because I already have Arthritis also in my wrist the doctor said he could promise little to no relief even if I had the surgery. Surgery - No Relief was not an option for me. I started wearing magnetic bracelets along with taking Glocosomine and have gotten some relief. Be sure you check with your doctor before taking the Glocosomine. It works for me but may not work for everyone.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness! How could I have forgotten my magnetic bracelets and the Glucosamine Chondroitin I take every day?
Christi you've been given a lot of good information and alternatives to surgery =
I wish you well with your problem!
And Happy Thanksgiving!
Tat


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

It could be a lot of things. One thing you need to do is find some Repetitive Stress Injury Exercises to do. I'm an OR Charge Clerk, I do a lot of writing, typing, knitting, crocheting, play computer games. Every hour I take 5 minutes to stretch out my back, arms, wrists, hands, fingers.


----------



## zbigley (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Cristi, here is a quick solution to try first without having to have invasive surgery. Have your primary care physician write a prescription for wrist braces to be worn at night that INCLUDE the thumb part. I was having a terrible time with numbness et al of my hand/wrist until I started wearing these every night..............it totally stopped. My husband painted houses after her retired and had the same problem, especially while driving any distance. He too wears them at night and no longer suffers from the numbness. Just thought I'd throw this in too as a solution......worked for us. Happy Thanksgiving  Zoe


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I used to have problems once in a while, but I took to doing simple hand exercises and they seem to help quite a bit.
You can probably find them on the internet.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

I was going to suggest the same Glocosamine and Chondroitin pills as well....they come seperately or you can get the combined pills...I swear by them...Hubby and I have been taking them for over 1 1/2 years and I haven't had my pain in my wrists since( I had a fluid build up on the wrists...couldn't use my hands/wrists for nothing)...hubby has severe carpul tunnel(CT) and this has helped him imensely .....try it you won't be disappointed...a friend also suffers horribly from CT and she has been taking the pill for 2 weeks now and she is over joyed with her results!!



sugarmommaknits said:


> I've been experiencing the same kind of thing. Advice from a friend at a local pharmacy led me to the idea of wearing a brace for the wrist and forearm to help stabilize and decrease the numbness and discomfort. I've used one for a week now and it feels much better now. I've, also, added Glucosamine Chondroitin to my daily vitamin regimen.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

my friend just went to the doctor to see if he had carpel tunnel due to the pain in his wrist. he found out while there that new treatment for it using laser therapy. will still so surgery if no other options there are. i would go and have it checked out all the doctor can do is tell you everything is OK you just need to stretch more.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

stubbynose said:


> I was going to suggest the same Glocosamine and Chondroitin pills as well....they come seperately or you can get the combined pills...I swear by them...Hubby and I have been taking them for over 1 1/2 years and I haven't had my pain in my wrists since( I had a fluid build up on the wrists...couldn't use my hands/wrists for nothing)...hubby has severe carpul tunnel(CT) and this has helped him imensely .....try it you won't be disappointed...a friend also suffers horribly from CT and she has been taking the pill for 2 weeks now and she is over joyed with her results!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But remember, this does not work for everyone. This works for less than half of the population.


----------



## reesio (Sep 9, 2011)

Yep I do not know if its my neck which I have trouble with or not but it happen the same with me.. Shopping or carrying bags , knitting cross stitching even driving sometime Doctors say early stages of Carpal Tunnel


----------



## suestc (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Christi,
Yes, I too suffered the dreaded carpal tunnel. I went to a really good orthopedic surgeon and had the surgery done... one hand at a time... it worked very well.. and recovery was a breeze...as long as you follow instructions. I had it done as out patient surgery and was home within 2 or 3 hours. The next day, in bandages, and like an idiot.. I picked up my saxophone and played it.. heehee... did no harm..but not the best idea. The fact that I could play at all astounded me. I learned to knit AFTER I had the surgeries.. and I've had no problems with numbness.

I strongly advise that you not put the surgery off... braces and all are fine for a while.. but the longer you wait, the more permanent damage occurs.. whether or not you wear a brace.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Idiamond, you are so right. I believe in the Chiro because they work on your pressure points and they can manipulate your joints and spine to relieve the pressure especially if a nerve is pinched. There is nothing as painful and uncomfortable as a pinched nerve and that can cause numbness in our extremeties.


----------



## Candykiss02 (Nov 5, 2011)

I've had that problem a lot when I knit or crochet. I guess it goes with the motions and not much can be done. But you can try wearing a small brace when you go to bed. I know that helped me a lot.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

had the surgery 7yrs ago. never have a problem(other than arthritis) the left hane is starting now. plus i'm a chef during the day so hands really get a workout. happy turkey day!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Is tingling a precursor to CT? My hands do get tingly while knitting (like the feeling we call "going to sleep) but if I change knitting style it goes away. That is the reason I have been teaching myself continental and combined continental so I can switch between those and "throwing". Do not want to stop knitting and do not want surgery!
Susan


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

with me it is a VERTEBRA IN MY CERVICAL the crochetting seems to help stop it LEANING YOUR NECK AND SHOLDERS BACK SEEMS TO HELP STOP THE PINCK>>> ever had a WHIPLASH>>> that is what caused it with me... TOO SCARED TO HAVE THE NECK SURGERY THO>>>


Christi said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with their hands and fingers going numb (even when you're not knitting) when you knit alot?
> I do not have this problem when I crochet. They even go numb while laying in bed so I have to drop them down next to the bed to get the feeling back.


----------



## marceme (Aug 25, 2011)

this is a very good idea i have had two back surgerys and it helped me alot(excersizing) I AM ABLE TO MOVE MY NECK MUCH BETTER IM IN AUTHORITIS EXCERSIZE classes and feel ten thousaand times better now...FIND ONE NEAR YOU AND GO TO IT IT WORKS WONDERS>>>(free here or INSURANCE PAYS FOR IT) emotioinally and other wize...


jujee said:


> It could be a lot of things. One thing you need to do is find some Repetitive Stress Injury Exercises to do. I'm an OR Charge Clerk, I do a lot of writing, typing, knitting, crocheting, play computer games. Every hour I take 5 minutes to stretch out my back, arms, wrists, hands, fingers.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Christi said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with their hands and fingers going numb (even when you're not knitting) when you knit alot?
> I do not have this problem when I crochet. They even go numb while laying in bed so I have to drop them down next to the bed to get the feeling back.


 I have that caused by deterioration in my neck am going to a chiropractor which is helping also knitting in the round is easier on it than long needle


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

Learning Portuguese knitting can sometimes provide relief.........


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

Before you have surgery, check with a chiropractor. I had three fingers on my right hand be numb for several years. They checked for nerve damage, and had none. After I started adjustments, after several months, I noticed my fingers had feeling again. Now I go by-weekly and have no problems with hands or back.


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

I have the same problem and have been diagnosed with carpal tunnel syndrome. I'm not taking the surgery route but did get some Velcro wrap around braces to immobilize my wrists that I wear at night. They really help and I no longer have to wake up, shake out my arms, and then drop them down outside the bed. Ask your doc for some of these. You'll get a good night's sleep again.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

If it is carpal tunnel and surgery is recommended, research, research, research for full info. I am thankful it has been successful with several knitters but the statistic is 50/50. There are also exercises for relieving C T. A good chiro should be able to give you an exercise regiment as will a qualified massage therapist (look for a nationally certified massage therapist - certification requires more schooling, etc). good luck and Happy Thanksgiving - bake to the stove!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Many things can cause the painful, tingling, numbness, falling asleep of your hand. Low Vitamin D, thyroid problems and of course the "repititive syndrome " can also cause these same symptoms. I would advise you to seek medical care before doing anything, and especially before you take ANY medication, or physical therapy. The advice of a medical doctor would be your first line of defense. If you wait too long and it is Carpal Tunnel Syndrome it can cause irreparable nerve damage. 
9a


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

It may or may not be Carpal Tunnel syndrome. I have the same issue, usually the R hand, I am right hand dominate but can get sensation changes in my L. Mine seems to be positional. When I knit in a chair without arms I don't notice it. When I knit in my favorite stuffed chair I notice it sooner. Try changing where you knit, it might make a difference.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

That's correct. Posture, posture, posture, ladies. It tells on your spine and reflects on the rest of your body. Also try not to sit with your feet hanging down. Change your positions ever so often and do some stretching.


----------



## Seacoast1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for bring up the subject. My hands have been going numb during the night....but I never attributed it to knitting. Perhaps I should mention it to my doctor so she won't send patients for unnecessary x-rays.


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

sounds like carpel tunnel syndrome to me , it can be very painful . Try using bamboo knitting needles, I use them because I have arthritis in my hands [ I also do a lot of sewing] Hope that helps [ but you realy should see your doctor] good luck Val


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

I had this issue years ago and my Dr told me at the time, that I could most likely nip it in the bud before it became an issue for surgery. And I did! I wore wrist braces to bed at night. he said I didn't need to during the day, but it was most important to wear them at night. I did that for a few months and it really did take care of it. But that was catching it early on. There were times thru the years that I would have need to wear it for a week or two, but it pretty much took care of the same issue you describe. Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

birdgirl said:


> I had the numbness problem until I changed to shorter circular needles, a four inch tip. The longer tips rest against the edge,side of my hand, below little finger and near wrist. My hands go numb every time.


I never really gave it a second's thought, but I think you have something here. Mine seems to be with the long ones too, now that I think about it. Hmmmmmm. . .


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

For years I slept with my both my hands tucked up under my chin. It's sweet on three years olds but not for crafting adults. The numbness and tingling made me think I had Carpal Tunnel. Braces were recommended and boy what a help. Still go back to them on occasion when I've been working the needles for a long time. And whoever said posture, posture, posture was absolutely right. My orthopedic insists on it! I have to correct my posture more often than not because I sit in a recliner to knit and watch TV. Of course, it doesn't help that I'm getting older, uh, make that more mature.


----------



## Rose Oreilly Sievers (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Christy:

I had that problem and the orthopedic surgeon said I had "tennis elbow" although I don't play tennis. I had 6 sessions of physical therapy. If I knit alot I get that feeling of numbness. The therapist showed me how to relieve it. 
1. Stretch your right arm out in front of you and turn down your hand, with your left hand push down on your right hand for 60 secs.
2. Then turn up your hand and push up for 60 secs. Make sure you keep your arm ridgid. Do both hands. This really works.
Good luck.


----------



## crochetaholic (Sep 13, 2011)

I had the surgery and my hands & arms still go numb, the left worse than the right but both do it. I mainly crochet so it's not a knitting issue with me. My chiropractor says it's a pinched nerve in my neck. I would try chiropractic before any kind of surgery. The surgery is no fun, recouperation is no fun and the results are not always great. I have terrible arthritis in the hand that I had the surgery in so my left is my best hand now. It still falls asleep but I'll take that over the pain in the right. I get such intense pain in the right that I picked up a glass of tea in a restraunt one day & it felt like someone stuck a knife thru my hand and I almost dropped the glass. I have a very high tolerance for pain and am on Ibuprophen & Vicodin 3x a day anyway for my back, hip & knee pain so without I could not even imagine how much pain there would be in the hand. Still crocheting filling orders for Christmas!


----------



## QHMom (Jun 6, 2011)

Carpel tunnel syndrom.....I had sugery in July and couldnt be happier!
My biggest fear was when my hands went numb while driving the car!


----------



## crochetaholic (Sep 13, 2011)

You must be young. When the arthritis sets in it's worse. I'd try every thing and any thing else before surgery!


----------



## littlebit (Feb 24, 2011)

ldiamond said:


> I am new to crocheting but quickly becoming moving up to intermediate etc. because I am addicted! I would like to share with you about the carparal tunnel advice. I had been having major back probs. for an extended time and was told I would just have to have surgery when I couldn't deal with it any longer and was given pain meds. The Dr. told me that a chiropractor could possibly help certain parts of the problem. I finally went to the chiropractor, out of desperation because I was raised not having much confidence in them. I was amazed at how much relief I got after a few trips to the chiro. I became a believer. The chiro told me never to have a surgery before seeing a chiro first because there are lots of probs they can work with and prevent surgery. Carporal Tunnel was the first prob. he mentioned that people tend to quickly have surgery for and chiro's can most times fix it without the surgery. You might think about it and give it a try before going the surgery route. Just a thought.


I also have a back injusry and was told the same thing. Like you, I finally went to the chiro and got the relief I needed. My left hand will sometimes go numb when I knit but that is because of a pinched nerve. (which can't be helped) 
Definitely see a Dr. first, then give the chiro. a try. They truly are amazing.


----------



## izziebelle03 (Sep 28, 2011)

Splints worn at night time can sometimes help, also if that's no good steroid injections into the area that can reduce the swelling. Both of these are worth trying , but as advised, doing nothing and seeing if it improves on it's own is not wise. Sal


----------



## crochetaholic (Sep 13, 2011)

I wish I had tried accupuncture. Going to try it this time since I'm still in so much pain.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

I was told I had carpal tunnel syndrome 15 years before I finally had surgery. Like OHMom, my hands started to go numb when I was driving, it scared me enough that I gave in and had the surgeries. I had tried hand braces etc., that helped, but eventually had to do it. I had a great surgeon that didn't cut into my hand, but rather made a 3/4" incision in my wrist, that I and can barely see now (2years later). Also, keep the pressure off your elbows when riding, using the computer etc. There's a nerve in there that will cause your little finger and ring finger to tingle or go numb. Having my thumb joint replaced was uncomfortable, the carpal tunnel surgery was not. Good luck!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

For years I've had my arms and hands go to sleep at night, particularly if I lie on my side. I think if I could remove my arms and hang them over the bed I'd get a good night's sleep. Usually doesn't bother me in the daytime but occasionally if I sit too long knitting or reading my left arm/hand will go numb--sometimes on two fingers. After reading the foregoing comments I am beginning to wonder about carpal tunnel--I've been a typist/transcriber most of my adult life and I know that can be a contributing factor. I've never brought this up with my GP but perhaps I should...It is such an annoyance epecially at night.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I use the wrist supports as well as setting a timer to remember to "Shake it out" at regular intervals. Knitting does use different movement than crochet so this may be why you notice a difference.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

There are wrist stretching exercises you can do. YOu can probably find some on the net. Those I know about I'll try to describe.

1. holding your arm straight out front of you, palm up, hand flat, pull gently down on your fingers, bending your hand down at the wrist.

2. holding your arm straight out front of you, palm down, hand flat, pull gently up on your fingers, bending your hand UP at the wrist.

3. holding your arms straight down by your sides, gently bend hands back at wrists and rotate front to back.

4. repeat #3 gently bending hands inward at wrists and rotate front to back.

These should give you some temporary relief. Also, using a wrist stabilizer while you knit or do any repetitive motion will help as well. Even the knitting/crafting gloves help.

Good luck.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Could just be something as simple as the chair you sit in = try moving around more and really notice how you hold your needles.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

I too think it is carpal tunnel syndrome. Do you notice that the affected hand is often colder than the other one??? Also, for those who had the surgery, how long a recovery time is it? I am one who has put it off too.


----------



## Ranger371 (Oct 29, 2011)

I too think it is carpal tunnel syndrome. Do you notice that the affected hand is often colder than the other one??? Also, for those who had the surgery, how long a recovery time is it? I am one who has put it off too.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I have been told by an orthopedic doctor that I probably have carpal tunnel in my right wrist, but I haven't been tested yet. My right hand will tingle and go numb when I knit. My chiroprator realy helps me with this. He says it could be coming from my neck, elbow or wrist. When it gets really bad I just get an adjustment.


----------



## Bethany (Feb 25, 2011)

my right hand feels a little numb when i knit for awhile. hope its not going to get worse.


----------



## Sjklein (May 2, 2011)

I was diagnosed with carpal tunnel two years ago and chose not to have surgery at the time. When talking to my message therapist she suggested I let her work on my arms and hands and it is much better! Surgery often will take care of the problem temporarily but often the problem re-surfaces. If you do have carpal tunnel I would suggest trying other methods before giving in to surgery. Good luck!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I was back working in a week..driving the next day. At that time it was done "open". Now mostly it is done with a scope so there are only two tiny incisions in your hand and wrist. Of course, this varies with the intensity of the entrapment. If the nerve has been entrapped for some time, then often the surgery must be done open. Incision was about 1.5 inches, healed quickly, and I must say, even with the swelling one can expect after surgery, the night pain was gone and the surgical pain was very minimal.
Just a word about ibuprofen. Remember..it is very hard on your kidneys, so be sure and check with your doctor if you are taking it daily.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

This could be carpel tunnel or the problem could be in your elbows. I have tennis elbow from working with money and a calculator on a daily baises for 30 odd years! Some times the little finger and ring finger on both hands goes sorta numb, mine have never completely done so. They will sometimes over night when I sleep . I did have surgery on my left arm, helped a little, but when I went back to work, it all came back. I had to teach myself to sleep with my arms straight. Even when I was on my side. Get a pillow and put it between your arms to help keep them straight. That will help keep the blood flow even all night. You can also try a brace that wraps around you arm just below the elbow. This will support that tendon that runs all the way from your hand to your shoulder. Try wearing the tension gloves when you crochet. and be sure to warm up the muscles in you hands and for arms with some stretching BEFORE you do any crochet. If this does not help with in a couple of weeks, go to your doctor. Good luck,


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

Christi said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with their hands and fingers going numb (even when you're not knitting) when you knit alot?
> I do not have this problem when I crochet. They even go numb while laying in bed so I have to drop them down next to the bed to get the feeling back.


My hands and fingers get numb often, if I hold them them up too high while I'm knitting or crocheting. I have to knit or crochet with my hands down toward my waist. I will stop and shake my hands out and do some massages to them, this seems to help. Also sleeping with a brace has helped. My brother had the carpel tunnel, and had surgery. It helped for about a year, then it returned again. I'd never have surgery done, I'd go to a chiro if it got worse.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

i was off work for 4 weeks but everyone is different and the newer medicine makes a difference,just get a good hand surgeon.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Ranger371 said:


> I too think it is carpal tunnel syndrome. Do you notice that the affected hand is often colder than the other one??? Also, for those who had the surgery, how long a recovery time is it? I am one who has put it off too.


I can't remember how long the recovery was...it was a matter of days, not weeks. I don't remember it being uncomfortable after the first day. I know I never took any prescription pain pills. That was my right hand. My left one was done at the same time I had my thumb joint replaced. I was in a cast for the thumb and didn't notice the wrist. There are lots of things to try for relief. I used many, with success, before finally agreeing to surgery. One important thing, if you decide to do the surgery, ask friends, relatives and your doctor for a recommendation for a good surgeon.


----------



## quinnsgma (Jul 6, 2011)

I had some numbness in two fingers and googled it. Check out the symptoms of a pinched Ulnar nerve. I was more careful about not pinching it ( the angle of my elbow) and the symptoms have gone away. Perhaps this will help.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, my right hand does and sometimes my left. I believe it comes from the herniated disk in my back. I just stop knitting and change the way I'm sitting--that helps. If I sit the "right" way in my chair, my hands won't get numb. Have a good weekend. :lol:


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

What is weird is that when my left hand goes numb it doesn't hurt. I have no loss of strength. Both my hands do get cold real easy and take forever to warm up though I had this issue my whole life. I also contribute some of my issues to the fact that my left hand has a cyst in it near the wrist area.


----------



## Lynne R (Sep 1, 2011)

I was just diagnosed with mild to moderate Carpel Tunnel Syndrome. The neurologist said that surgery was NOT necessary; prescribed therapy and a splint. Should take care of it. Surgery only necessary for severe cases. Good luck to you.


----------



## grandma marie (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes me too, I think it comes from posture ans the groove bra makes at the shoulder , take bra off as often as possible and arch back sometimes to get blood circulating better.and roll shoulders now and then..


----------



## grandma marie (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes me too, I think it comes from posture and the groove bra makes at the shoulder , take bra off as often as possible and arch back sometimes to get blood circulating better.and roll shoulders now and then..


----------



## colesmom (Aug 16, 2011)

Christi, Are you by any chance, a diabeticI If so. the numbnesss could be caused by neuropathy - or it could be carpal tunnel syndrome. I have both of these conditions and your symptoms sounded familiar. I am probably wrong but you might want to look into this just to rule them out.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I hope it psychosomatic but I've had a numb left hand ever since I started reading these postings!


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

colesmom said:


> Christi, Are you by any chance, a diabeticI If so. the numbnesss could be caused by neuropathy - or it could be carpal tunnel syndrome. I have both of these conditions and your symptoms sounded familiar. I am probably wrong but you might want to look into this just to rule them out.


No I am not diabetic......I do however have a cyst in my left hand near my wrist.....and my shoulder blade pressure point feels like it needs a could theraputic massage. Just wonder if the issue of my pressure point in my shoulder blade affects my sore upper shoulder esp. while rotating it.


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

It seems to me like Carpal Tunnel Syndrome.
Don't worry, it is not bad, i got a cortisone shot in my wrist and solved the problem for about 8 years then now it is getting back. Some times PCP can do the injection in the office that is where i got mine. I have to warn you, the injection hurts like hell, but when it is done couple of hours will back to normal. The doctor will advise you to rest it for the rest of the day.I recomend you see your doctor soon before it gets worse and you will need a surgery. My mom did the surgery, the pain went away for 3 years only, now she is back to square one. 
Good Luck!!!



Christi said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with their hands and fingers going numb (even when you're not knitting) when you knit alot?
> I do not have this problem when I crochet. They even go numb while laying in bed so I have to drop them down next to the bed to get the feeling back.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

as for your hands being cold. make a pair of wrist warmers. i promise that will help and still let you knit, crochet or any thing else. i know it helps me when my hands are cold


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I found out that one of my problems with the numbness is that my neck was out of whack. Went to the Chiropractor, he popped my neck and the numbness stopped.

So sometimes, I pick up something heavy with one hand and it happens again. Have to go back to be popped again.

knittykittyt


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

Christi said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with their hands and fingers going numb (even when you're not knitting) when you knit alot?
> I do not have this problem when I crochet. They even go numb while laying in bed so I have to drop them down next to the bed to get the feeling back.


I does sound like carpel tunnel syndrome. When mine was diagnosed in 1992, all anyone would recommend was surgery and/or cortisone shots. I gave it a pass. I was thinking at the time it felt like it started in my neck or shoulders. Lo and behold, the chiropractors starting saying that and now my PT takes it as a given that CTS starts in the shoulder girdle. I think that if the shoulders are tight the humorous does not rotate freely, which limits the elbow joint and then of course the little bones around the carpel tunnel move out of place. I have had very good luck with shoulder and neck stretches. I would say see a physical therapist, a good one, before you ever even think about surgery. A few people have been pleased with it but most I have spoken with regret ever having it, or it didn't work for more than a year. I was in serious pain for a while, waking up nearly screaming for from the numb/tingling pain at night.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I requested that my doctor check my thyroid. They readjusted my dose and I no longer have extremely cold hands and feet.

Worth a try!

knittykitty


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It is classic carpal tunnel syndrome..where the nerve gets trapped in the tiny tunnel at the bottom of your palm where it is attached to the wrist. Because you hold your hands differently when you crochet than when you knit, sometimes knitting makes it worse. Not doing anything will ultimately result in permanent numbness when the nerve begins to deteriorate from the constant loss of circulation. It wakes you up at night because the position of your hands when you sleep often relaxes the tissues around the nerve more thus trapping it more..rather like tying a string around your finger and leaving it there, to your nerve. With time the pain will progress to your shoulder and you will find that you will not be able to hold on to your knitting needles. Not trying to scare you..just reporting the anatomy and physiology of the situation. The good news is that the surgery works wonderfully,is low risk and when done before permanent nerve damage, returns your hands to normal. This is written as one who had the surgery in both hands, but got thenar wasting of the hands from waiting too long to do the surgery...probably because I'm a nurse and didn't want to take time off from work. Hope this helps. Look up carpal tunnel syndrome and thenar wasting on the web to get a better picture.


You may have to have surgery but I had Carpal Tunnel Syndrome in my right hand. Symptoms started at the fingers and pain moved all the way up to my shoulder over a few weeks. Once diagnosed I had a cortizone shot in the offending area and have been pain free since. I know now to stop and rest my hands when the numbness first starts.


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

palladio1500 said:


> flyty1n said:
> 
> 
> > ... Not doing anything will ultimately result in permanent numbness when the nerve begins to deteriorate from the constant loss of circulation. With time the pain will progress to your shoulder and you will find that you will not be able to hold on to your knitting needles. Not trying to scare you..just reporting the anatomy and physiology of the situation. The good news is that the surgery works wonderfully,is low risk and when done before permanent nerve damage, returns your hands to normal.
> ...


I agree with Paradillo, except to add that knowing what carpal tunnel is and what emergency procedures accomplish does not address just what mechanics are involved in getting it in the first place or what mechanics are involved with un-getting it (or relieving it enough to not notice it is there) if you are sensible about using your hands.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

troi said:


> palladio1500 said:
> 
> 
> > flyty1n said:
> ...


I developed the carpal tunnel when I was doing a lot of needlepoint and like a dummy would work until 2 or 3 in the morning at one sitting. Just got so excited at the design emerging that I couldnt stand to put it down. I have also discovered that crochet is much harder on my hands than knitting. I use very small movements when I knit and less bending at wrist. But basically I have gained enough insight (granted the hard way) that I can judge when to stop any type of repetitive motion and rest my hands. Dont want to have a repeat of the incredible pain nor do I want to have surgery unless absolutely necessary.
One treatment the Dr. suggested that really works is using a parafin bath like they have in nail salons for hand treatments and I sometimes resort to wearing my braces overnight to stabilize my hands.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've always heard that repetitive activities like typing and piano-playing can contribute to carpal tunnel...I am now convinced that CT is what is contributing to the numbness and loss of some sensation in my left hand and finger tips...but yet to have it checked out. I have been typing for nigh on to 65 years!


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> I've always heard that repetitive activities like typing and piano-playing can contribute to carpal tunnel...I am now convinced that CT is what is contributing to the numbness and loss of some sensation in my left hand and finger tips...but yet to have it checked out. I have been typing for nigh on to 65 years!


I got mine from heavy work. How you get it probably varies from person to person. I suppose repetitive motion alone can do it but I suspect that one's actual biomechanics have a lot to do with whether you get it or not. How many people have perfect alignment when they work and actually use the muscles and bones the way god intended? I know bad posture makes my numbness problems much much worse. So does how I sleep. I was probably lifting and pulling wrong for years before this showed up. And putting too much stress on the joints pulling and pushing--using bones instead of muscle I am too small to have.


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

I am wondering if lifting the babies at work is also contributing to my should pain?


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Christi said:


> Does anyone else have trouble with their hands and fingers going numb (even when you're not knitting) when you knit alot?
> I do not have this problem when I crochet. They even go numb while laying in bed so I have to drop them down next to the bed to get the feeling back.


My right one did this a few years ago, found a pinched nerve, Dr. went in and moved the nerve away from the joint and NO more sleeping hands. See your Doctor....Della


----------



## Grandma Joanna (Nov 7, 2011)

Suggestion from my massage therapist --- When I crocheted a lot I had this problem. (I have since switched to knitting and have not had as much problem.) My massage therapist told me to fill my kitchen sinks with - 1) very warmm water 2) the other with cold water (with ice cubes in it). Soak both arms in ther sinks. alternating between warm and cold. Stay in the cold as long as you can stand it and then into the warm. Always end with the cold water. When you dry your arms don't rub, just pat them dry. This will help get the curculation going in your arms, wrists and hands. Try it, it works.


----------



## Grandma Joanna (Nov 7, 2011)

Suggestion from my massage therapist --- When I crocheted a lot I had this problem. (I have since switched to knitting and have not had as much problem.) My massage therapist told me to fill my kitchen sinks with - 1) very warmm water 2) the other with cold water (with ice cubes in it). Soak both arms in ther sinks. alternating between warm and cold. Stay in the cold as long as you can stand it and then into the warm. Always end with the cold water. When you dry your arms don't rub, just pat them dry. This will help get the curculation going in your arms, wrists and hands. Try it, it works.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Lifting babies? Are a nurse? If you are not lifting properly or are some how holding your body wrong, it could cause lots of problems. Check with a phyiscal therapist to see if you need to adjust something. Maybe that will help , either way if you keep having problems by all means go to your doctor.


----------



## TBarnes (Oct 27, 2011)

I am no doctor but had similar symptoms and I have had carpal tunnel surgery on both hands. The symptoms can be relieved some by wearing braces but I found they got in the way and eventually opted for the surgery. I would talk with your doctor.


----------



## Grandma Joanna (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry for the duplicate...first time to post a reply.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Grandma Joanna said:


> Sorry for the duplicate...first time to post a reply.


You are doing just fine. I dont think we all get things right the first time, afterall, we just knit along as best we can!!


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> Lifting babies? Are a nurse? If you are not lifting properly or are some how holding your body wrong, it could cause lots of problems. Check with a phyiscal therapist to see if you need to adjust something. Maybe that will help , either way if you keep having problems by all means go to your doctor.


I work at a daycare in the infant room.


----------



## grandmabell (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, I read all of your replies & I too have had the numbness. I do LOTS of knitting so have it every day & it wakes me up at night sometimes. I do feel it also in my shoulders too. I'm in my late 80's so don't think the surgery would be advised. Don't intend to stop knitting. I do lots of charity knitting. 
Grandma bell


----------



## Candykiss02 (Nov 5, 2011)

I do lots of charity knitting also. I do Warm Up America at A.C.Moore on Tuesdays.


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't knit a lot, but I was knitting on the plane for 2 1/2 hours straight and my fingers went numb. It also happens when I hold the "phone" too long.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't panic - it doesn't have to be anything complicated or needing a doctor's attention. I have experienced the same thing off and on but I think it's just a result of holding the needles up where I can see what I'm doing for a long period of time. It goes away if I put my hands down in my lap for a while. I also get it when I'm reading in bed, and it's for the same reason - my hands are above my heart for too long and I just put them down to let the blood go back into them. (It's like your foot going to sleep if you cross your legs for too long.)


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I also have pain in my upper right arm and I believe it's from the repetitive motion of "throwing" the yarn when I'm knitting. Solution? I'm thinking of learning to knit continental or flicking because there's much less arm motion with those methods.


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

pb54116 said:


> I also have pain in my upper right arm and I believe it's from the repetitive motion of "throwing" the yarn when I'm knitting. Solution? I'm thinking of learning to knit continental or flicking because there's much less arm motion with those methods.


I know how to knit continental also......my issue is, it is my left hand that goes numb......so knitting continental results in the same issue.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I do the same thing or change the way I'm sitting. Have a good weekend. :lol:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I haven't read every comment, but I have some info that may help.

If your little finger and ring finger sre going nomb, it may really be carpal tunnel syndrom.

But if the numbness centers around your longest finger (next to your index finger), it's usually because you're pinching a nerve in your elbow. The solution is to stop leaning on your elbows.

Check out how you're sitting, and see if you're resting your elbows on the chair arms. If you are, even lightly, change how you're sitting or move to a chair that you can't lean your elbows on the chair arms.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I can knit in the evening andno problem, but when I knit Saturday morning, both hands go to sleep? Not sure why, but I know it is annoying. I think carpel tunnel is what you have as well. The doctor told me anything you do in repitition will cause carpel tunnel. Hope this helps.


----------

